# Cosa NON bisognerebbe mai aggiornare?

## ricci

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [ebuild     U ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r4 [1.20.1] -emacs (-selinux) 0 kB
> 
> [ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.4-r6 [5.4-r5] -bootstrap -build -debug -doc +gpm -minimal -nocxx -unicode 0 kB
> ...

 

Poco tempo fa ad esempio ho aggiornato il gcc-3.3.5 e mi ha creato dei casini per l'installazione delle kdelibs-3.4......Nemmeno il comando  *Quote:*   

> fix_libtool_files.sh 3.3.5

  mi ha aiutato...Oppure non l'ho fatto bene:lol:

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Quote:*   

> Cosa NON bisognerebbe mai aggiornare?

 

Nulla, io aggiorno sempre tutto.

----------

## Sparker

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Poco tempo fa ad esempio ho aggiornato il gcc-3.3.5 e mi ha creato dei casini per l'installazione delle kdelibs-3.4......Nemmeno il comando  *Quote:*   fix_libtool_files.sh 3.3.5  mi ha aiutato...Oppure non l'ho fatto bene:lol:

 

Probabilmente perche' dovevi fare fix_libtool_files.sh vecchia_versione_di_gcc

----------

## ricci

Avevo la versione 3.3.5 ...

Il problema è che l'aggiornamento mi ha persino cambiato la cartella 3.3.5-<data>

Boh....

----------

## Josuke

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Cosa NON bisognerebbe mai aggiornare? 
> 
> Nulla, io aggiorno sempre tutto.

 

quoto in pieno

----------

## knefas

aggiorna tutto. :Cool: 

Controlla solo bene con etc-update che non ti si sovrascrivano cose che hai messo tu in file importanti (/etc/fstab, per esempio).   :Smile: 

----------

## Gyrus

emerge -uDav wolrd

Sempre ... tutto OK!

----------

## gutter

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nulla, io aggiorno sempre tutto.

 

IDEM

----------

## .:deadhead:.

memento etc-update, da fare sobri, non oltre le 22 e senza pressioni esterne.

----------

## gutter

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> memento etc-update, da fare sobri, non oltre le 22 e senza pressioni esterne.

 

Ottimo suggerimento, quasi da "signature"  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Ottimo suggerimento, quasi da "signature" 

 

Aspetta che ora me lo appendo sopra il monitor  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

beh è una di quelle cose che ti segnano. Quel maledetto errore "/dev/ROOT not found"  :Laughing:  Quanti di noi non si sono foppati almeno un file in /etc per colpa di un etc-update fatto mentre con la testa stai contando le pecore che  saltano la staccionata?

//EDIT: perchè X-Drum + pignolo  :Razz:  :Very Happy: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> beh è una di quelle cose che ti segnano. Quel maledetto errore "/dev/ROOT not found"  Quanti di noi non si sono foppati almeno /etc/fstab per colpa di un etc-update fatto mentre con la testa stai contando le pecore che  saltano la staccionata?

 

io mai...

----------

## xchris

neanche io...

pero' ho cappellato altrove  :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

 *xchris wrote:*   

> neanche io...
> 
> pero' ho cappellato altrove 

 

Come tutti credo  :Wink: 

----------

